
Ask HN: Best resources to learn about security for non-technical person - yousifa
A friend who works in sales at Cylance wants to learn more about her field. She is non-technical and wants a general understanding of what their products to and how they do it. I haven&#x27;t found resources that are not meant for technical readers. Any ideas?<p>What they do using ML:<p>-Intrusion detection<p>-Antivirus<p>-Malware detection
======
Faizann20
Hey, I have been posting a lot of content on machine learning and cyber
security on my blog. I hope that can help your friend. There are a lot of
resources and tutorials. Feel free to check it out and let me know if it
helps.

[http://fsecurify.com](http://fsecurify.com)

------
telebone_man
Can't help with security specific stuff, but the following helped me better
understand ML (note: I am 'technical'. But I think it's an approachable
explanation of the topic)

[http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-
part-1/](http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-part-1/)

------
TaiFood
Ask her if she has tried asking someone in sales for their C-Level
presentation/slide deck

